# I need the UK X-TRAIL owner's(user's)manual (t31).



## focalr3 (Jun 1, 2008)

I want the UK X-TRAIL owner's(user's)manual (t31).

online ? pdf? iso? 
(data)


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Our friend Dai is from Japan, so his English is not upto scratch hence the "I want" LOL 

Dai has imported a T31 exy from the UK and is now looking for the Owners Manual (not the ESM) that comes with a T31 when purchased new.

If any of the UK guys can help Dai, it'll be much appreciated.

P.S. He has posted the same request on the Aussie forum, but I suggested he does that here, since we only have the Aussie owners manual that is of no use to him.


----------



## focalr3 (Jun 1, 2008)

Mr.aussietrail

thanks.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Dai san,
I have the owners manual in PDF, as it came as one of the files on the Electronic Service Manual.... but it is the one for the Canadian model 

I also have the CD ESM for Europe.... but that one does not have the Owners manual at all...

Anyone else?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Marc,

It's the new shape T31 xtrail owners manual he's after.


----------



## focalr3 (Jun 1, 2008)

ValBoo san

Nice to meet you. 

arigatou.


----------

